# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Βιβλιοπαρουσιαση στο Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη

## Παναγιώτης

Το «Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη» σας προσκαλεί στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου

   ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ 1700-1821. Ο αιώνας της ακμής πριν από την Επανάσταση 
της Τζελίνας Χαρλαύτη και Κατερίνας Παπακωνσταντίνου (επιμ.) 

  τη Δευτέρα 17 Μαρτίου 2014, στις  19.30   
στο κτήριο του Ιδρύματος, 2ας Μεραρχίας 36 & Ακτής Μουτσοπούλου, 185 35 Πειραιάς 

   Για το βιβλίο θα μιλήσουν οι:  
Λεωνίδας Ευγενίδης-Δημητριάδης,
 Πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου  

Γιάννης Θεοτοκάς,
 Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής, Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών, Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου 

 Μαρία-Χριστίνα Χατζηιωάννου,
 Διευθύντρια Ερευνών, Ινστιτούτο Ιστορικών Ερευνών/Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών
prosklhsh.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

HARLAYTH_NAYTILIA_TWN_ELLHNWN.jpg
Δημοσίευση της 10ης Ιανουαρίου 2014

----------


## Appia_1978

Ενδιαφέρον! Ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αναλυτικά για το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου θα ενημερωθούμε στη βιβλιοπαρουσίαση αφού για αυτό το σκοπό γίνονται αυτές.

Ας δουμε τι γράφει στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου για να πάρουμε μια γεύση:
_«…τα καράβια μας δεν δουλεύουν μόνο την Άσπρην  θάλασσαν, αλλ΄ όλας τας θάλασσας, και λεβάντε και πουνέντε, και έξω του  Στρέτου τον Ωκεανόν, Αμερικήν, Ολλάνδιαν και Ιγγλατέραν, και την  Βαλτικήν θάλασσαν, και πέρυσι εζήτησαν πραγματευταί καράβια μας να  αναυλωθούν διά Ινδίας…»
_(Αρχείον Κοινότητος Ύδρας, 15/12/1804)

 Τα  τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια οι Έλληνες κατέχουν τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο στον  κόσμο, μεγαλύτερο από εκείνο των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, της Γερμανίας, της  Κίνας ή της Ιαπωνίας. Οι αρχές της ανάπτυξης της σύγχρονης ελληνόκτητης  ναυτιλίας εντοπίζονται στον 18ο αιώνα. Οι 1.800 ναυτικές οικογένειες από  σαράντα νησιά και λιμάνια του Ιονίου και του Αιγαίου τις παραμονές της  Ελληνικής Επανάστασης είχαν ένα στόλο από 1.000 μεγάλα ποντοπόρα  εμπορικά ιστιοφόρα, τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο της Μεσογείου που εμπορευόταν  και στον Ατλαντικό. Το βιβλίο βασίζεται σε πολυετή και πρωτότυπη έρευνα  σε τριάντα αρχεία επτά χωρών, σε έξι διαφορετικές γλώσσες, με τη  συλλογική εργασία μιας διεθνούς ομάδας είκοσι ερευνητών που  ανασυγκρότησε τη ναυτιλία των Ελλήνων σε όλο της το εύρος σε αυτή την  πρώιμη περίοδο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τελικά, αγόρασα το βιβλίο και δεν το μετανιώνω. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την πραγματική Ελληνική ναυτιλία του 18ου και 19ου αιώνα. Έμαθα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που αγνοούσα έως τώρα, λόγω μη διδασκαλίας μας αυτών των γεγονότων στα σχολεία και μη ύπαρξης ενδιαφέροντος από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, ιδρύματα και άτομα να μας μάθουν την αλήθεια. 
Παραδείγματος χάριν: Τι μαθαίνουμε όλοι μας για τη ναυτιλία αυτών των αιώνων; Πως πλοία είχαν ουσιαστικά μόνο η Ύδρα, οι Σπέτσες και τα Ψαρά και πως το Ελληνικό εμπόριο σώθηκε με την ύψωση της Ρωσικής σημαίας μετά τη συνθήκη του Κιουτσούκ-Καϊναρτζή. Στο παρόν βιβλίο, αποδεικνύεται για πρώτη φορά με πραγματικά στοιχεία και πάμπολλες αναφορές σε ξένα αρχεία, πως ο αριθμός των πλοίων αυτών των τριων νησιών δεν αποτελούσε ούτε το ένα τρίτο του συνολικού Ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου και πως τη Ρωσική σημαία δε σήκωσε ούτε κάθε δέκατο πλοίο. και αυτό είναι μόνο ένα παράδειγμα. 

Το βιβλίο απαριθμεί σχεδόν 500 σελίδες και αναφέρεται σε πολλά διαφορετικά ναυτιλιακά θέματα, όπως π.χ. το προξενικό δίκτυο της Επτανήσου Πολιτείας, οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί του Οθωμανικού στόλου (το 90 % των πληρωμάτων ήταν Έλληνες, μέχρι και οι μισοί αξιωματικοί - Έλληνες με Έλληνες σκοτωνόταν ...), ο θεσμός των λοιμοκαθαρτηρίων σε Βενετία, Μάλτα και αλλού, αναφορές για τα πρώτα υπερωκεάνια ταξίδια των Ελλήνων στη Βόρεια και Νότια Αμερική, η άνθιση του Ελληνικού εμπορίου στην Αζοφική θάλασσα και πολλά άλλα. Και όλα αυτά τεκμηριωμένα με στοιχεία μετά από πολυετείς έρευνες σε Ελληνικά και ξένα αρχεία.

----------

